# sex moves



## tarra36 (Nov 1, 2010)

my husband and i i have the greatest sex ever however i find that we are limmited to the moves we can do due to his budah belly..........is there any moves other then doggy or legs up in the air that we can use to make ower sex lives a bit more interesting?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

What's your favorite position? Is there any position you want to try? Try it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustaDad (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd like to make two suggestions here if I may...

Cowgirl (You on top)
Reverse Cowgirl (You on top facing away from him)

My wife loves doggie and so do I. But these above mentioned are a very close second for me. It puts her in control and I personally feel like I go deeper into her. The pressure from her body weight while I'm inside is awesome and adds to the experience. Also while she's on top and sways her hips front and back in a grinding motion she orgasms pretty intensely.

Give it a try sometime I'm pretty sure you'll both enjoy.


----------



## stressedandhurt (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't know if it has a name but my hubby has a bit of a buddah belly too and this move is AMAZING! Have him lay on his back, you sit on him in a kneeling position, so that your left hip is to his face with your left leg to the left of his body and your right leg in between his legs thrust and have him help thrusting and moving your butt it's really deep and really nice!


----------



## stressedandhurt (Oct 30, 2010)

you can plant your left foot and bend the knee for a bit deeper penetration.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

try this.

Have him kneel, lay on your side, wrap your legs (both of them) around one side of him and make sure you're pushed back against him as close as possible and let him go at it. It's an excellent angle.

You could (depending on the belly size I suppose) also have him kneel, and wrap your legs around him sitting on him and go at it like that clutched together.

There's also the option of folding yourself over the arm of the couch, head near the floor as a different way to handle doggie style, or have him sit on the couch, you on top of him and you controlling things for a while, although that does get tiresome on the ankles. (depending on the size/shape of your couch)

I dunno what kind of a belly you're working with either, my hubs is 6'4" at least 250lbs so hes got a belly, but we definately aren't limited.

can he lift you and hold you in position? you could try standing up sex, or propping yourself on something elevated too. (door way, table, counter)

hope some of that helps!


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

If stamina is an issue, you can try the old trusted method with you laying on your side then kicking one knee out and him behind you. It's comfortable for both of you and he should be able to go for days.




------------------------
"Cooking is like love. It should be entered into with abandon or not at all. -Van Horne


----------

